# Sticky  GUIDE: Buying a used, prosumer espresso machine



## DavecUK

This is my advice after many many years of experience and intimate knowledge of many prosumer espresso machines.

I often get PMs asking me if a machine is any good, what should they pay are there any problem areas to look out for etc.

http://coffeetime.wikidot.com/buying-a-used-prosumer-espresso-machine


----------



## timmyjj21

Good write up and a good read. Many thanks!


----------



## Lupinator

This is VERY helpful to me right now, so thank you! Every time I contemplate buying used, doubt sets in and I hesitate. But forewarned is forearmed as they say.


----------



## jimbojohn55

A great and enlightened read - cheers


----------



## gmac

Thanks for the advice. One of my main reasons for joining this site was to look at used equipment as I have a tight budget but appreciate good quality items. Have learned a few things having replaced a few parts recently on my 10 year old gaggia machine. I imagine water quality if the biggest issue.


----------



## Spy

Good write up DavecUK. One newbie question though, what is RO water ?


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

reverse osmosis ?

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reverse_osmosis


----------



## PaulL

Or DCs own write up on RO on an old forum http://coffeetime.wikidot.com/reverse-osmosis

And my conversion when I finally listened to him! http://coffeetime.wikidot.com/water-related-problems-and-why-i-installed-ro-paul-l


----------



## Planter

Thank you. This has really helped me out.


----------



## Andy Brown

Great read, thank you @DavecUK. The used coffee equipment market can be quite daunting but this at least gives me and people in a similar boat some advice on the 'right' questions to ask. Ta


----------



## CoffeeGuyChris

Really helpful blog post for somebody like me looking to invest in their first used machine.


----------

